# warlock prestige classes



## mr.pink (Oct 1, 2009)

I am building a level 20 warlock for a 1-shot i am doing next week. Besides hellfire warlock, which is already going to be in my build. Do you have any ideas what prestige classes would be good/possible for a non-charisma warlock. I really want to work some sneak attack into the build


----------



## Theroc (Oct 1, 2009)

Since Charisma is the key stat for Warlocks, doing one that is 'non-charisma' doesn't mesh well with prestige classes.

Demonbinder from Drow of the Underdark might suit you, depending on your campaign and etc... one of the binds the warlock can invoke actually grants you sneak attack itself.

Eldritch Disciple from Complete Mage MIGHT be one to look into, if you wanted to throw in a bit of Cleric.  

Overall though, from my understanding, there aren't many Warlock oriented PrC's that don't key a mess of things on Charisma.


----------



## Shin Okada (Oct 1, 2009)

It is not a multiclassing but be a straight Warlock, or at least take 12th level of it and max-out UMD skill. Take Craft Wand feat and make a Wand of Hunter's Eye spell (PHB 2, Ranger 2) at caster level 18. If you are using Rules Compendium rule for spell trigger items, you can use the wand as a swift action (equal to the casting time of the spell). The spell gives you +6d6 sneak attack ability at caster level 18.

Then use Eldritch Glaive (Dragon Magic) to make multiple melee touch attacks.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Oct 1, 2009)

Shin Okada said:


> It is not a multiclassing but be a straight Warlock, or at least take 12th level of it and max-out UMD skill. Take Craft Wand feat and make a Wand of Hunter's Eye spell (PHB 2, Ranger 2) at caster level 18. If you are using Rules Compendium rule for spell trigger items, you can use the wand as a swift action (equal to the casting time of the spell). The spell gives you +6d6 sneak attack ability at caster level 18.
> 
> Then use Eldritch Glaive (Dragon Magic) to make multiple melee touch attacks.




Oh - that's a good idea.  At level 20, the warlock is going to be doing 9d6 with his or her _eldritch_ _blast_... not a huge total on a per attack basis at level 20, but if you add in another 6d6 and now you're talking.


----------



## Dandu (Oct 2, 2009)

Shin Okada said:


> It is not a multiclassing but be a straight Warlock, or at least take 12th level of it and max-out UMD skill. Take Craft Wand feat and make a Wand of Hunter's Eye spell (PHB 2, Ranger 2) at caster level 18. If you are using Rules Compendium rule for spell trigger items, you can use the wand as a swift action (equal to the casting time of the spell). The spell gives you +6d6 sneak attack ability at caster level 18.
> 
> Then use Eldritch Glaive (Dragon Magic) to make multiple melee touch attacks.




Slight problem: The wand requires one hand and the glaive requires two hands.

If you want to progress Hellfire Damage, look into the prestige classes Legacy Champion (WoL) and (I believe) Uncanny Trickster (CS).

Both advance previous class abilities (specifically stated that way) so you can use them to advance Hellfire Warlock, which gets you a lot of Hellfire Damage.

Your DM might smack you though


----------



## Shin Okada (Oct 2, 2009)

Dandu said:


> Slight problem: The wand requires one hand and the glaive requires two hands.




Eldritch Glaive is not a physical glaive. It is a Blast Shape invocation which enables a Warlock to make a melee touch attack (or attacks if his BAB is high enough) as if wielding a reach weapon. The text does not say that a warlock need two hands.

Also, to use a wand without a free hand, you can use Caster's Glove in Magic Item Compendium.

That way, you can wield a Rod or something (Warlock's Scepter?) and still have a free hand to perform invocations' somatic components.


----------



## irdeggman (Oct 2, 2009)

Shin Okada said:


> Eldritch Glaive is not a physical glaive. It is a Blast Shape invocation which enables a Warlock to make a melee touch attack (or attacks if his BAB is high enough) as if wielding a reach weapon. The text does not say that a warlock need two hands.
> 
> Also, to use a wand without a free hand, you can use Caster's Glove in Magic Item Compendium.
> 
> That way, you can wield a Rod or something (Warlock's Scepter?) and still have a free hand to perform invocations' somatic components.






> Your eldritch blast *takes on physical substance*, appearing similar to a glaive.




While it does not specifically state you need  2 hands it does say that it takes on physical substance (i.e., is material in shape and such) and appears similar to a glaive. A glaive requires 2 hands to use. Now it also doesn't say it requires martial weapon proficiency to wield the glaive either, but it doesn't grant any weapon damage from being created - in fact it specifically states it doesn't give any - so an argument could be made on whether or not the wielder gains 1 1/2 strength bonus damage to his attack since it is "physical" in nature.


----------



## Shin Okada (Oct 2, 2009)

"takes on physical substance" and "appearing similar to a glaive" are too vague and far from being rule definitions.

Regarding rule terms, all it says is "as if wielding a reach weapon". Being a reach weapon does not automatically mean a two-handed weapon (whip, Kusari-Gama, etc.).

And it says "as if" and the use of those two words always cause debates regarding interpretation.

If I were a DM, I will go with which the rules clearly require. This is a invocation and thus you need to perform a somatic component. Thus you need one free hand.


----------



## irdeggman (Oct 3, 2009)

Shin Okada said:


> "takes on physical substance" and "appearing similar to a glaive" are too vague and far from being rule definitions.
> 
> Regarding rule terms, all it says is "as if wielding a reach weapon". Being a reach weapon does not automatically mean a two-handed weapon (whip, Kusari-Gama, etc.).
> 
> ...




Be careful on how you interpret things - based on this interpretation you can't use Hideous Blow with a 2 handed weapon - since you need a free hand to use an invocation.

I read it as you need a free hand to cast (or manifest or whatever the proper verb is for this) but only when casting it. Once the invocation is invoked you hand is free to use the weapon in question.

In general WotC has said (via FAQ and other things) that "as if" in general means just like.


----------



## Shin Okada (Oct 3, 2009)

irdeggman said:


> I read it as you need a free hand to cast (or manifest or whatever the proper verb is for this) but only when casting it. Once the invocation is invoked you hand is free to use the weapon in question.




That is my interpretation, too.



> In general WotC has said (via FAQ and other things) that "as if" in general means just like.




True. and the word "as if" is only used for "wielding a reach weapon". Not "as if wielding a glaive" or "as if you are wielding a two-handed reach weapon" or something.

So I think the pseudo-reach weapon created by Eldritch Glaive does not require two-hands.

Combining those two interpretations, I say one can perform necessary somatic component when he use this invocation, then can use that same hand to "wield" a (non two-hand) pseud reach weapon.

There may be 3 other possible interpretations.

If you can use the same hand for performing somatic component and wielding the pseudo-weapon, but the pseud-weapon is a two-handed weapon, then you need 2 free hands to use Eldritch Glaive.

If you need a free hand all the way during a full action for this invocation but the pseudo-reach weapon is a one-handed weapon, then you need 2 hands to use this invocation. One to perform a somatic component, and another one to wield a one-handed weapon.

If you need a free hand all the way during a full-round action for this invocation and the pseudo-reach weapon is a two-handed weapon, then, you need 3 hands to use this invocation. One to perform it's somatic component and 2 more to wield a two-handed weapon. Thus usual humanoid warlock cannot use this at all.


----------



## Runestar (Oct 3, 2009)

> Be careful on how you interpret things - based on this interpretation you can't use Hideous Blow with a 2 handed weapon - since you need a free hand to use an invocation.




It is a free action to let go of a 2-handed weapon or to place your hand of it. So in theory, the warlock could release 1 hand as a free action, cast hideous blow, place his hand back on the weapon as another free action, then attack.


----------



## irdeggman (Oct 3, 2009)

Runestar said:


> It is a free action to let go of a 2-handed weapon or to place your hand of it. So in theory, the warlock could release 1 hand as a free action, cast hideous blow, place his hand back on the weapon as another free action, then attack.




Right, which was my logic in why Eldritch glaive is a 2 handed weapon since it takes on physical substance appearing similar to a glaive.


----------



## m457ersp00k (May 21, 2010)

Runestar said:


> It is a free action to let go of a 2-handed weapon or to place your hand of it. So in theory, the warlock could release 1 hand as a free action, cast hideous blow, place his hand back on the weapon as another free action, then attack.




Just to clarify, hideous blow requires no Somatic or Verbal components..It does not require  a free hand, you simply channel you blast through the weapon.. Yes this includes a pin prick for 1 damage.. 

I agree with the glaive needing two hands, otherwise you'd throw yourslef off balance.. It would act and feel like a real one.


----------



## irdeggman (May 21, 2010)

m457ersp00k said:


> Just to clarify, hideous blow *requires no Somatic *or Verbal components..It does not require  a free hand, you simply channel you blast through the weapon.. Yes this includes a pin prick for 1 damage..




Incorrect.

pg 71 of Complete Arcane


> The only difference between invocations and other spell-like abilites is that invocations *require* somatic gestures and are therefor subject to arcane spell failure.




Which means that if the warlock is wearing heavy than light armor he suffers ASF when activating any invocation even hideous blow.

Now this does not mean that the somatic component can't include the weapon in hand only that it requires somatic components.


----------



## thywolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Shin Okada said:


> That is my interpretation, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hands are free to cast making the Eldritch Glaive show up as you are in your weapon 'swing' causing it to show up and make the hit for as it appears meaning you cast it and then it hits the target right afterwards. Meaning that your hands where free to cast just as if you where using anything else.


----------



## Drowbane (Aug 16, 2010)

Warlock damage boosters.

Mortalbane (BoVD): enhances an SLA (pretty sure Eldritch Blast counts) by +2d6 dmg 5/day, you can take this multiple times.
Psionic Shot (XPH): requires you to be psionic, wild talent can handle this. +2d6 to your ranged attack.
Greater Psionic Shot (XPH): as above, but +4d6.
Hellfire Cheese: As Dandu mentioned. Yes, it does smack of cheddar... but warlocks can use the boost.



Dandu said:


> ...If you want to progress Hellfire Damage, look into the prestige classes Legacy Champion (WoL) and (I believe) Uncanny Trickster (CS).
> 
> Both advance previous class abilities (specifically stated that way) so you can use them to advance Hellfire Warlock, which gets you a lot of Hellfire Damage...




I'm sure there are more...


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 16, 2010)

Drowbane said:


> Hellfire Cheese: As Dandu mentioned. Yes, it does smack of cheddar... but warlocks can use the boost.




It's not cheesy, it's the Warlock's answer to Reserve feats!  (Which are totally not broken, but also do totally make a Warlock cry)

Isn't there a rod or sceptor in MIC to boost eldritch blast by +1d6?  All I found skimming the book was a charges/day item to boost damage, not nearly as useful, though I'm sure much cheaper than that I'm thinking of.

MIC also has the "spare hand" belt slot item in MIC for 12000 gp.  It can hold but not activate a wand, but moving things between the spare hand and your real hands is explicitly a free action, so it might be useful.


----------



## radmod (Aug 16, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> It's not cheesy, it's the Warlock's answer to Reserve feats!  (Which are totally not broken, but also do totally make a Warlock cry)



Except for Minor Shapeshift, but that's a diff thread.


----------



## Khazan (Aug 17, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Isn't there a rod or sceptor in MIC to boost eldritch blast by +1d6?  All I found skimming the book was a charges/day item to boost damage, not nearly as useful, though I'm sure much cheaper than that I'm thinking of.




All I can remember is the _Warlock Sceptre_ -  it lets you spend charges to increase the eldritch blast damage.  There is the _Chausible of Fell Power_ which gives a bonus to eldritch blast damage as well, but both of those are in Complete Arcane though. I don't remember any offhand from MIC.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Aug 17, 2010)

Warlock Sceptor is in MIC, too, and is what I meant by the charged item.  Chausible is probably the constant bonus item.


----------



## rgard (Aug 17, 2010)

This may be of use to you.  In this thread we tried to pull together sources for warlock invocations:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...izards-coast-warlock-invocations-sources.html

The thread grew to include other warlock links and stuff.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## Particle_Man (Aug 17, 2010)

There is also the "make anything" build of Warlock 12/ Chameleon 2.  The latter gets a switchable floating feat, which can be any of the "craft magic item" feats.


----------



## Werebat (Aug 18, 2010)

A Blue (goblin variant) is a good choice if you plan to go the psionic shot route (and your DM allows LA buyoff).

Warlock20: 9d6
Gr. Psionic Shot: +4d6
Gr. Chausible of Fel Power: +2d6
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture (also MIC) add +2d6 3/day
MIC has a cloak that adds +1d6 3/day to enemies below you -- useful if you have Fel Flight
Vitriolic Blast adds some DoT to this mix
Hunter's Eye spell sounds interesting!

One of the Eberron books (Magic of?) has a warlock PrC -- Escalation Mage, IIRC.  I didn't go that route myself but it was a possible option.

Good Luck!

   - Ron   ^*^


----------

